# American RV items for sale



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

I part exchanged my BT Cruiser based on a Ford Econoline 350 chassis 2 years ago and have some items as below gathering dust in my garage. 
I would be quite willing to discuss a very low price just to get rid of them. Please PM me if interested.

2 x No Michelin LTX M/S LT 225/75 R16 (115/112 R) Tyres 12mm tread depth - excellent condition.

New boxed Velvac Model 2020 offside mirror and arm with stick on convex blind spot mirror (manual). This is complete with fitting instructions and has neve been used. Was bought new by me to replace the BT Cruiser offside mirror and arm which had been damaged by an HGV.

New Awning Saver Clamp - prevents rips and tears. Fits all awnings. Colour Grey.

2 x No Tow Hitches which slide into the 2" reciever on the tow bar. One is the standard fit with 2" ball and the other made specially by Freedom Motorhomes is a 4 hole tow hitch so you can adjust the height of the tow ball or attach accessories such as a bike/motorcycle rack.


----------

